# mahindra



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

hi guys glad I found this site hopefully you can give me some ideas to help a friend who does not do computer stuff I have a ford new Holland tractor and a 580 b case backhoe have had a couple of 8 n fords in the past all have worked pretty good for me . however my friend has a Mahindra 25 hp I think it says lenar anyway I don't know much about these . heres his problem he does not hardly ever use it so it sat all winter hood off he had to put a new battery in it it kicked right off THEN started slowing down and died that's when he found there was water in fuel they have drained it put in new fuel but can t get anything past the injectors what does he need to do and how much damage could this have caused ? any help would be appreciated thanks in advance Robert


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a bleeding procedure for a Ford tractor. Thought this might help you to some degree. Don't take any bolts or screws out of the injection pump if you are not certain of their function. 
__________________________________________________ _

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

*Lenar*

He got the tractor running starting fine then starter started dragging and getting very hot you guys think the starter burned up or is something else making it turn over hard ?? Thanks robert


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

*Lenar*

Also this is a 25 h p lenar tractor thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

He probably did a lot of cranking trying to get it started. Not good for the starter. Replace the starter, and don't let the tractor sit idle for months in future. Start it regularly and drive it around to stir up the oils.


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

*Starter*

Thanks a lot sixbales we will do that I don't know anything about the lenar tractors


sixbales said:


> He probably did a lot of cranking trying to get it started. Not good for the starter. Replace the starter, and don't let the tractor sit idle for months in future. Start it regularly and drive it around to stir up the oils.


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Got the little tractor anyone know where 
We can order fuel and air filters in fact where 
Is the best place to order all filters for it thanks for all your help ronert


----------

